# Upgrade worth the $$$



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a 08 Cervelo RS with full Red, which I was going to replace with a new bike. But, after kicking tires at a few LBS I've decided just to upgrade my old Red group. My question is: Is the new Red worth the extra $$ over the new Force? Shopping around seems to be around $600 to $700 more for Red. I would think that the new Force 22 would be a improvement over my 7 year old Red.
Also, can someone suggest a flat top bar. I'm tired of fighting the cables through my FSA K wings!!!


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

The newest generation Red IMO is not work the cost over Force. They both operate and feel the same. You are only saving weight. 

Flat top bar- I like my Zipp Contour SL bar. Expensive but saving the money to buy Force will allow you to buy it.


----------

